# Skilton Foote Bunker Hill Pickles



## Wilkie

I am pretty happy with this bottle I just won on eBay.  $19.98 is a pretty good buy I think and I love the yellow color of it.  According to Betty Zumwalt (one of the experts in food bottles), it is more commonly found in aqua and clear but there are a wide variety of colors that can be found.  This one is 7 3/4" tall.  It's in Polaks last book at 150 dollars, this color and size (Polak has been known to be wrong though).  Regardless, I love this bottle.  Does anyone have any other colors?  I'd like to see some of the different ones.


----------



## buzzkutt033

yes, sure is a nice one!!  i like the little drip coming down off the applied top. enjoy Tim.

 Jim


----------



## Tony14

nice jar and a good buy! Wait for cindy to come around...she has a ton of these things []


----------



## glass man

Had my sight on this one myself,but going for something else. SO GLAD YOU GOT IT MAN,COOL!!!!


----------



## annie44

Hi Wilkie,
 Congratulations on your purchase - you did get a very good price for that bottle!  As Tony said, I have lots of  Bunker Hill bottles in various colors, shapes, and sizes.   My favorites are the different shades of green or citron.  I'll try to get a good photo after work today and post it.

 Cindy


----------



## Wilkie

Thanks everyone for your comments.  Cindy, I can't wait to see the pictures of your various colored ones.


----------



## annie44

Here are a few Bunker Hill pics - I came close to buying a Bunker Hill lighthouse figural in aqua at York, but let it go as I had already committed to a few other bottles.  When I went by the table later in the day, it was sold, as well as the amber lighthouse that was priced at several hundred dollars.


----------



## annie44

Large size Bunker Hill and a jar that is scarce, if not rare...


----------



## annie44

A couple of other colors - the amber one on the right belongs to Ryan now (ncdigger5)


----------



## woody

I like that Bunker Hill mason jar, Cindy.
 I dug one once, but it was broken.[]


----------



## annie44

Clear and aqua....(the aqua one belongs to Ryan now, too)


----------



## annie44

I couldn't really get the greens to show up right in the photos tonight - this is as close as I could come...


----------



## annie44

I was just guessing about the scarcity Woody, based on the fact that mine is the only one I've ever come across - too bad about the broken one!!


----------



## woody

The one I found broken was the only one I've ever seen and I do alot of digging here in central New Hampshire.


----------



## Wilkie

A person can have a whole collection it seems of just Skilton Foote Bunker Hill Pickle jars.  I saw pictures of the light house figural bottles, not sure what they contained, perhaps olives or capers?  I haven't seen the square ones before that you have.


----------



## glass man

I enjoyed looking on your website.Pictures of your family or kin reminded me of all the pictures I had to go through latley after MOM died to see who would want what! SAD BUT GREAT MEMORIES! LIKED THE ONE OF YOU IN 1970. I won't even go into what I was doing THAT YEAR![8|] THE FOLLOWING YEAR BECAME A CHRISTIAN.


----------



## INSULATORBOTTLE

Thanks for all the pics on this jar. I've learned a lot and now have to find some more of those jars. I have the honey amber but will now be on the look out for the others....ESPECIALLY the large one ")


----------

